# Nursing tops for tall women?



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi! I'm 6'0", and am really struggling to find tops that are long enough to cover my midriff. There are some sites online for tall nursing women, but the tops start at $60! Does anyone have an idea where I can find cheaper long tops?

Thanks!


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Glamourmom makes tanks with built-in nursing bras in long.


----------



## greenmomhappymom (May 11, 2009)

I have a long torso and have problems finding regular shirts, let alone nursing tops that fit right...I love the Bravado nursing tanks. They are long enough and look great as a layer/cami deal.

Besides, nursing tops are way too expensive anyway.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmomhappymom* 
Besides, nursing tops are way too expensive anyway.

I'm starting to see that! Good lord, if I spent $45 on a tank top I think DH might leave me.

Thanks for the suggestions, though...I guess I'm just being too optimistic in finding something affordable and long. Some of the tops from Motherhood Maternity's nursing line fit me, I'm just wearing a size that's much too big for me.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of the Motherwear tops are longer and they are usually reasonably priced.
What about longer styles at Old Navy?


----------

